# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  first visit 1/2011

## *vi*

In this thread, I will post pictures from my first visit to Port Antonio in January of this year.  It was three of us and we hit a lot of the poplar tourist places.

*Winnifred Beach* 

Located in the Fairy Hill community, Winnifred Beach rests between the Blue Lagoon and Boston Bay and is a public beach. A must do if ever or whenever in Port Antonio. The movie "Club Paradise" with Robin Williams was filmed on this beach.

----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*

*Rio Grande Rafting*

Rafting down the Rio Grande...effortlessly intertwining its way between hillsides covered with lush tropical forests; banana plantations; mountain views in the Land-of-look-Behind, Maroon Country, authentic and very natural Jamaica.  I recommend this experience.

----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*



----------


## sammyb

~sigh~

pa is soo lovely!

----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*

yes it is, Sammy...

----------


## *vi*

*Somerset Falls*

----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*



----------


## sammyb

beautiful!

do you remember how much the rooms were at the falls?  someone on TA asked and I couldn't remember exactly

----------


## *vi*

I believe there were around $120 a night.

----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*



----------


## sammyb

Vi you photos come alive....the images leap from the computer screen!

----------


## jeannieb

Yay! We went to Sommerset falls about 6 years ago. We had the entire park to ourselves. I plan on returning this upcoming trip.

----------


## pretty40

all i can say is wow........and thanks for sharing!!

----------


## Sprat

As always vi...simply fabulous photos...wonderfully done!   :Smile:

----------


## *vi*

Thanks everyone, i really appreciate your comments and encouragement.  :Smile:

----------


## SPARKLE1010

*vi*... did you say vacation time????   Loving your pictures honey.. Keep them coming.  The waterfalls 
picture is just beautiful...

----------


## *vi*

Hey SPARKLE and yes, it's TIME!  thanks hunnybun, more on the way.....

----------


## *vi*

*Mansion Ruins on Folly Point*

----------


## *vi*

*The Lighthouse*

----------


## *vi*

*Cruiseship Marina*

----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*



----------


## sammyb

:Smile: spectacular

----------


## *vi*

pssst Sammy....tomorrow Frenchman's Cove and Long Bay....

----------


## sammyb

heart be still

----------


## *vi*

*Frenchman's Cove*

----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*



----------


## Vince

You got me on these pics-I'm speechless :Big Grin:

----------


## SPARKLE1010

Attachment 4544[/QUOTE]  *vi*... I love this picture...the memories this little girl is going to have...sitting by the wata with her daddy...Hopefully he's telling her good secrets that she will remember a life time...

----------


## *vi*

> You got me on these pics-I'm speechless


wish I could include words to go along with the pictures, but me nuh haff time fe dat  :Frown:

----------


## *vi*

[/QUOTE]  *vi*... I love this picture...the memories this little girl is going to have...sitting by the wata with her daddy...Hopefully he's telling her good secrets that she will remember a life time...[/QUOTE]
SPARKLE, now that is a beautiful thought to go along with that picture.

----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*

*Meet Rock Bottom.  Hes located in the rear of the strawmarket down town.*

----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*

*la Blue Lagoon*.....sure all have head the movies of the two young cast-aways was filmed here...

----------


## *vi*

*Reach Falls*....an amazing place.

----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*

24/7 cutie security on duty.  Well I don't know about the other guards, but this one was not only cute, but a sweetheart!

----------


## sammyb

OMG not Reich Falls..............that place is magical!

LOVE your photos of the place

----------


## Maryann

Your trip report and photos are AMAZING!  Thank you, Vi!

----------


## *vi*

Yes *Sammy*, magical from dawn til dusk.

Thanks *Maryann*, glad you are enjoying them.

Just a few more to go....

----------


## *vi*



----------


## sammyb

wait let me get my fork.............

----------


## *vi*

> wait let me get my fork.............


oooooooops too late Sammy

----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*



----------


## Vince

Irie pics again!!!!!!!!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## *vi*

thank you Sir

----------


## *vi*



----------


## Sprat

WOWZERS....is all I can say *vi* just fabulous photos....

You are setting me up just perfectly for our first reach, I couldn't have asked for a better photo play by play.   :Smile:  

You did so much, saw everything and captured it all with your photos.

Thanks for sharing.....you know that I will be hard pressed to top all these fab photos   :Smile:

----------


## sammyb

omg long bay ~sigh~

----------


## *vi*

Hi *Sprat*!!!  Darlin, like I said, you are in for a delightful treat when you get there.

We did do a lot that visit and had a great time every minute we were there.

----------


## *vi*

*Yes Sammy, Long Bay Beach*

----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*

Got up early to do some walking the morning we were leaving Port Antonio.  Here are a few pictures from that morning

----------


## *vi*



----------


## sammyb

PA is just magical there really are no words to describe the beauty.........your photos WOW I'm speechless.

----------


## Nick

Thank You So Much *vi*.  Your photo catalog is wonderful.  Loved it.

----------


## Jim-Donna

WOW!WOW!WOW!~~~ What wonderful photos!!  You did A LOT!! How long were you there and may I ask where you stayed?? TY TY TY My heart is aching! But in a good way.

----------


## *vi*

Thanks Sammy, Nick, and Jim-Donna.

Jim-Donna, During this particular visit, I was in Port Antonio for 5 days then moved to Runaway Bay for two.  I stayed at Ivanhoe’s Guesthouse which is located near downtown.

----------


## *vi*

Just a couple more photos from January.

I love going when school is in session.  I enjoy seeing so many children dressed in various colored uniforms so neatly pressed.  I make it a priority to take at least 5 backpacks to give away because, just like here, they are a schoolkidss must have.

----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*

Bye Bye PA

----------


## *vi*

Leaving Port Antonio.thanks everyone for tagging along

----------


## sammyb

bravo!!!!!!!!

so sorry it's finished!

thanks for sharing Vi!!!!!!!

----------


## *vi*

thanks Sammy....I have one more....

----------


## *vi*

me done...

----------


## SPARKLE1010

*vi*   Really enjoyed tagging along...as always you create the best picture report!!  Luv it!! :Smile:

----------


## *vi*

Thanks a bunch Sparkle.   :Smile:   I'm glad you came along.

----------


## butterfly

You are a great photographer, I can't wait to reach back in Port Antonio.

----------


## Sprat

I agree with butterfly...your photos are wonderful *v1*.  I too have enjoyed the photo trip report, my stylee for sure!

Thanks again, I will make every effort to share upon return....so that you can relive parts of PA again!   :Smile:

----------


## luckychris

Everyone is right!! Your photos are stunning!! I feel so much richer for having spent a few hours on a Sunday to take in the great shots you've shared!! Even more thrilling that I'll be able to see them or atleast some for myself. Soon Come Sweet Jamaica!! Thanks ~Vi~ for bringing it alive!! And back for us all to FULLJOY. Ahhh

----------


## sbeth

These are some truly lovely photos. Thanks so much for posting.

----------


## TBfan

I MUST go there!

----------


## *vi*

Thanks *sbeth*

*TBfan*, make time to do the Rio Grande rafting and Reach Falls.

----------


## TBfan

Vi. i hope to do that.

----------

